# Acheter un disque dur interne pour un iBook G4



## Adrienhb (7 Février 2007)

Hullo,

Le disque dur de mon iBook G4 12" ayant lâché, je vais devoir en racheter un.
Mais ça, c'est une chose que je n'ai jamais faite avant... 
D'où questions:
Quel modèle dois-je acheter? Puis-je acheter un modèle "plus mieux" (qui tourne plus vite par exemple)?
Où le trouver? Quel est l'ordre de prix pour un tel achat?
Sauriez-vous où je peux le faire changer sur Paris et à quel coût?

Merci par avance!

A.


----------



## supermoquette (7 Février 2007)

http://www.sterpin.net/ddibookg4.htm

et tu le remplaces toi-m&#234;me


----------



## Adrienhb (7 Février 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> http://www.sterpin.net/ddibookg4.htm
> 
> et tu le remplaces toi-même




J'ai déjà dû faire ouvrir un précédent iBook par un ami (et aussi par André par la suite)... trop compliqué pour quelqu'un avec deux mains gauches comme moi... et je ne vais pas reembêter André non plus...

Par contre s'il donne une référence de disque, elle remonte à 2005. Y-a-t-il mieux depuis? Et que dois-je rechercher lorsque j'achète un disque? Merci.

A.


----------



## supermoquette (7 Février 2007)

un ata100 2,5 pouces, 8Mo de cache 5400 voire 7200 tours/minutes, apr&#232;s la taille c'est toi qui vois !

http://www.macway.com/fr/path/1/stockage/4/disque-dur-interne.html


----------



## Adrienhb (7 Février 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> un ata100 2,5 pouces, 8Mo de cache 5400 voire 7200 tours/minutes, après la taille c'est toi qui vois !
> 
> http://www.macway.com/fr/path/1/stockage/4/disque-dur-interne.html



Merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!! :love:

Euh je dois prendre quoi comme interface?

A.


----------



## stephaaanie (7 Février 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> un ata100 2,5 pouces, 8Mo de cache 5400 voire 7200 tours/minutes, après la taille c'est toi qui vois !
> 
> http://www.macway.com/fr/path/1/stockage/4/disque-dur-interne.html



Oui oui, Supermoquette a raison ,  Macway est un site très satisfaisant : tu peux comparer tout plein de DD selon tes exigences et te le faire livrer en express, certains sont même garantis (d'ailleurs, ils ont aussi une boutique ou deux sur le territoire mais je sais pu où). J'y ai acheté un Minipartner 160Go 7200t/min : nickel pour mon iBook G4.


----------



## le_magi61 (7 Février 2007)

Adrienhb a dit:


> Merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!! :love:
> 
> Euh je dois prendre quoi comme interface?
> 
> A.



IDE/ATA 
et attention :  2,5" , pas 3,5"


----------



## Adrienhb (7 Février 2007)

Merci à tous pour vos réponses.
Ca tombe bien j'allais déjà chez Macway pour mes disques externes... 

A.


----------



## Adrienhb (9 Février 2007)

Je suis donc allé sur le site de Macway... 
entre le Fujitsu, l'Hitachi et le Toshiba, vous me conseillez lequel?

Merci! 

A.


----------

